# Christmas Toys



## justallan (Nov 30, 2014)

This is the Rocking Plane that I built last year. I was in a big hurry to get it done and didn't trace any parts, OOPS!




So now I'm challenging myself to build another one or two from scratch. My plan is to finish this one rough and just keep it for tracing new parts. I think I'll just drill a hole through each part and run a piece of wire threw them and hang them up for the coming year.



Here's all of the main parts. I'll screw them all together and go let a friends kid try it out and go from there.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2014)

Maybe pick up some cheap MDF and just make a pattern set?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice Allan, sure the kids will love them! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 30, 2014)

Colin, that's a great idea. I actually have 10-15 new sheets of wafer board that I found at the dump. Woo-Hoo, I finally found a use for that crap. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

justallan said:


> This is the Rocking Plane that I built last year. I was in a big hurry to get it done and didn't trace any parts, OOPS!
> View attachment 65162
> 
> So now I'm challenging myself to build another one or two from scratch. My plan is to finish this one rough and just keep it for tracing new parts. I think I'll just drill a hole through each part and run a piece of wire threw them and hang them up for the coming year.
> ...


Sure would look good in red! With some burl!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Nov 30, 2014)

Henry, I don't know about the burl part of the deal, but would Juniper be red enough? LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, I made a little more progress on the plane today. A few more parts to make and then take it all apart round everything over and do some sanding. I think I have the time to go ahead and plane some juniper and WRC and make all three at once, we'll see what happens.


----------

